# it's so hot!!!!!!!!



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

it's so hot here in NC I hate summer I hate being out in 100 degree heat 6 days a week summer is such a bad time august is got to be the worst month of the year. What makes me mad is all the weather people say high of 99 tomarrow it is going to be a beautiful day. what is so beautiful about 99 degrees???????? did i miss something maybe if all I did was walk from my cars A/C to my house or work A/C then maybe it would be beautiful but I work out in this c**p 12 hours a day so 99 IS NOT beautiful! just wanted to see how hot it was were everyone else is the high here tomarrow is 99 with high humidity :disappointed: I thank I might die this week at work what are you guys working in this week?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I work outside myself so the weather directly effects me too. The summers in Mississippi are traditionally hot and humid as hell. Its pretty much the same across all the southern states. July/August can get pretty rough at times. I just checked the 7 day out look for my area and actually it is not to bad for this time of year. The humidity will be high with temps in the 95 degree range. Thats hot if your out in it but not as bad as those 100+ days we usually get in August:34:

Come this winter I'll be complaining about the cold......:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hot and way humid here tooo.,,, STICKY. Yuk


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

We have had a mild summer so far with temps staying between 75-85 or so. It is supposed to get pretty hot and humid in the next few days though. That sucks because the building I work in is generally anywhere from 10-30 degrees above the outside temperature and we have to wear chemical suits a couple hours at a time on a daily basis.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

heck this year. we have only had 1 week that was high 90s n 100. today it got up to 95 but tomorrow its goin back down to high 80s.. been werid weather here. its normally 100 all summer long


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah its hot and humid in atlanta where im working right now too. The temp was 96 the other day but the turf temp. was above 160 !!!! I feel sorry for any football player that has to play on artifical turf in the heat , usually game time turf temps are normal air temp because they are in the evenings . but in the heat of the day it gets rediculous


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I tell you guys one thang this humidity is ruff I have to take the head/front cover and radiator out of a john deere 330 clc excavator monday in the field and I am not looking forward to that at all!!! the high here monday is 100 it is going to be a long day.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea august sucks because of how humid it is, but it will be ok i just wish it would snow a little more. its fun to ride in the snow


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

^^so true snow is fun^^ maybe it will snow alot this year last year I rode my brute to coats(the next town from da house)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it was hot (90) and humid here. i was outside all day since early morn.
i got a lot done. i notice i feel better at night when i've sweat all day out in the heat.
i cut grass, worked on the wheeler, piddled around with my step paw, the got home and put together a house and a trampoline. now im ready to rock upstairs! ohh lisa...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm from the MS gulf coast but i'm in pa working. Hate being gone, but don't miss that weather....


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

and i have no AC in my house​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ suck


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

I think here in IL we set an all new low july 17-19! At night it got down right cold. Shoot tow truck and i made a camp fire in his back yard and drank a beer or two. Tow truck is a bit of a pyro though...Camp fire turned into a big camp fire and then into a bonfire. :firedevil: Got so hot the tree's were sweatin.


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, he's right. The fire got kinda tall,,,, really tall. The weather here did set a record though. Coolest weekend for July since 1924, the weather folks said. It did feel good, but then, so did the camp fire...


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

this has been a cool summer here too but it is still to hot for me this is nothing compared to the summer of 2007 it never droped below 90 from july and august and we broke the NC record when it hit 106 for a week straight the heat index was like 115 or 120 and no rain for all summer we almost ran out of water it was bad so bad I guess I should not say to much beacuse this summer has been mild compared to that


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I work in the A/C so what sucks about that(snicker snicker) is you do not want to get outside and do anything when you get home becasue it is so hot. But if I get outside early on the week ends and get acclamated to the heat I can stay out in it all day.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah its hot, I work outside myself, Last week it was around 95-100 with heat index of 105-110 and the past couple weeks ive been on a dozer (no a/c) so made it even worse, felt like I was in a oven. Dry, dusty and if it rains a little it makes it more humid, so it can definitely be miserable.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

yea thay dust is tuff half the dozers we have are open cab too I fill bad for one guy last week the a/c broke in the dozer he was on and the peace I need to fix it for him was back ordered its worse when a machine with a/c brakes beacuse you still have all that glass around you atleast on the open cabs you don't have glass making it a microwave


----------

